# Texas de Brazil



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone been?  Is it worth it?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, several times and places (Orlando, Las Vegas, Miami Beach and Denver).  To me, it is the best Brazilian restaurant out there.  It is now a tradition whenever we travel, if there is a Texas de Brazil there we make it a point to dine there one evening.

Kurt


----------



## tombo (Feb 28, 2012)

They have the best salad bar I have ever seen. Then the best part is they bring you unlimited meat until you surrender. I love that place, my wife likes it but doesn't love it.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Do they have any offerings for kids?


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 28, 2012)

Its wonderful!  It was one of Jerry's favorite places.

Besides the meat, they have a terrific salad bar, and also several soups.  They don't just have fillers on the salad bar, they have hearts of palm, proscuitto, crispy bacon (half slices, not crumbles), parmesan cheese chunks, marinated manchego  cheese, all kinds of salad fixings and more.

There are at least ten or twelve types of meat that the gauchos come around with.  If you don't see the item you want, ask and they will bring it out.  The items include various cuts of chicken, pork, lamb, and beef, including chops, ribs, slices, and even sausages (which were very good).  

It is pricey, but well worth it.  Skip a meal or eat lightly before you go.

My reflections are the restaurant in Las Vegas at Town Square.  It is the only one I've visited.

Fern


----------



## natasha5687 (Feb 28, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> Has anyone been?  Is it worth it?



Funny, I was just thinking about Texas De Brazil yesterday.  I live in MD and will travel to Fairfax VA to go eat their food even though Fogo De Chao is a little closer to me.  To answer your question, it is worth every single penny.  If you join their rewards club (free) you will get a 10% off coupon for joining but it is only good for 30 days from sign up (not valid on Saturdays).  You also get a 2 for 1 coupon for your birthday.  We signed everyone in the house up so we get 5 a year.  If you decide to go, do yourself a favor and make a reservation.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Its wonderful!  It was one of Jerry's favorite places.
> 
> Besides the meat, they have a terrific salad bar, and also several soups.  They don't just have fillers on the salad bar, they have hearts of palm, proscuitto, crispy bacon (half slices, not crumbles), parmesan cheese chunks, marinated manchego  cheese, all kinds of salad fixings and more.
> 
> ...



We are going to try the one in Orlando.  Probably do a late breakfast and then hit there for an early dinner.  My kids love the Brazilian sausage.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about Texas De Brazil yesterday.  I live in MD and will travel to Fairfax VA to go eat their food even though Fogo De Chao is a little closer to me.  To answer your question, it is worth every single penny.  If you join their rewards club (free) you will get a 10% off coupon for joining but it is only good for 30 days from sign up (not valid on Saturdays).  You also get a 2 for 1 coupon for your birthday.  We signed everyone in the house up so we get 5 a year.  If you decide to go, do yourself a favor and make a reservation.



We signed up for their club and got the 10% off and a BOGO.  The kids are $5 each and the 2 year old is free.  So with the BOGO its not bad.  I did hear the drinks and desserts are pricey.  I have never been to a Brazilian BBQ.  We have a Portuguese one here which I am thinking will be similar.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 28, 2012)

Texas de Brazil is awesome! We always go to the one in Vegas.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess all this means a vegan isn't going to have a lot of choices here? :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Jim


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 28, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I guess all this means a vegan isn't going to have a lot of choices here? :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Jim



Yes there's lots of meat. But that salad bar is awesome so a vegan may be happy too! My sister just pointed out to me that there is a Texas De Brazil in Orlando so it's on our Walt Disney World agenda as well.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I guess all this means a vegan isn't going to have a lot of choices here? :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Jim



I know for dinner they have sushi and Salmon.  Not sure if a vegan eats fish or not.  As a HUGE carnivore I am confused by the whole vegan/vegetarian thing.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 28, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I guess all this means a vegan isn't going to have a lot of choices here? :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Jim



It will give you a lot of choices on why you should eat meat.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love it! It is one of our favorite restaurants when we go to Orlando!


----------



## dwojo (Feb 28, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> Has anyone been?  Is it worth it?



Starve yourself before going. The food is amazing.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 28, 2012)

dwojo said:


> Starve yourself before going. The food is amazing.



I have my best stretchy waist pants all packed and ready to go:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2012)

absolutely love the one in orlando!


----------



## Art (Feb 28, 2012)

At least a few years ago, there was also one just down the road from the Marriott's in Aruba.

Art


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 28, 2012)

We just went to the one in Orlando for my daughter's birthday last month.  The brunch isn't actually a brunch.  It's what they call lunch on the weekend.  Lunch is offered on Fridays only.  They are closed on the rest of the weekdays for lunch.  

Brunch is the same menu as dinner with a couple less things (beef tenderloin and one other thing, I think) but includes sodas and dessert. Next time I am going earlier, because I am addicted to Diet Coke, as is the rest of my family.  Diet Coke was $3 for an 8 oz can, which I can go through in a swallow or two.     I easily could have spent $20 on soda just myself, but I restrained myself to one.  The desserts were delicious, or so I'm told by my family. I'm on a low carb diet.  (Which was perfect here.)  

The tenderloin was actually my least favorite thing they had there.  I loved the house special sirloin.  I love steak with a nice layer of fat seared around the edge.  Mmmm..., my mouth is watering on the keyboard!  They also had lobster bisque and maybe some sides on the salad bar.  I kept away from that section since it wasn't low carb.  They bring the meat so fast, make sure to turn your card to red to savor what you have and not let it get cold.  Pace yourself because it can get crazy!

The manager is very nice and can answer questions.  He's the one that told us the difference between lunch, brunch and dinner.  

Geraldine - go this trip!  With the BOGO and $5 kids, it will be a a bargain!  Our bill was $250 for the four of us, including tip, one soda each and one dessert to split between the table.  I may have to rethink the birthday person chooses the restaurant family rule.  It's getting more and more expensive each year.  Apparently my DD knows how to work the system...


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, and Geraldine, if you are a carnivore, they used to have a 2 for $20 special at Logan's Steak House on 192 before 6 pm every day.  (Two dinners, one app for $20.) I'm not sure if they still do that, I haven't been in a year or so. They have a fabulous meatloaf that they grill and cover with sauteed onions, mushrooms and gravy and serve over mashed potatoes.  The portions are huge.   They also have a delicious mini dessert that comes in a tiny pail.  I love the one that is a creamy whipped peanut butter filling with chocolate cookie crumbs in it.  I think they have a couple other flavors, but frankly, any dessert has me at chocolate and peanut butter!  <3


----------



## dwojo (Feb 28, 2012)

Go to their website and register they send occasional discounts


----------



## Dori (Feb 28, 2012)

Do they have grilled pineapple on skewers? For my DD's wedding dinner (second marriage) we all went to The Red Violin, in Toronto. It was amazing. After the meal, they brought out skewers with whole pineapples, hot and covered with something like a cinammon crust. They were so good!

Dori


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 28, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> Has anyone been? Is it worth it?


It's one of my favorite restaurants.  I've been to about half a dozen of their locations.  ALWAYS incredible food and service.  It's everything everyone said above, and more.

It's fairly expensive (about $45 per person, plus drinks, tax and tip?), but they do have sales from time to time.  I've never paid full price.  It's worth it, but I "get my fill" when they send me 2 for 1 coupons, which makes it an absolute steal.


GeraldineT said:


> Thanks for the info. Do they have any offerings for kids?


It varies depending on age.  Ages 7-12 are half price.  Ages 3-6 are $5.  Under 3 is free.  Kids 6 and under used to be free, and we LOVED it then (because we had two that age).  Now that our older two are 8 and 6, it's more expensive.  Once DD6 turns 7, it'll be cheaper to get a babysitter.  



natasha5687 said:


> If you join their rewards club (free) ... You also get a 2 for 1 coupon for your birthday. We signed everyone in the house up so we get 5 a year. If you decide to go, do yourself a favor and make a reservation.


Also, you get a 2 for 1 for your anniversary, and sometimes they have a 2 for 1 during slower times of the year as well.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> Yes there's lots of meat. But that salad bar is awesome so a vegan may be happy too! My sister just pointed out to me that there is a Texas De Brazil in Orlando so it's on our Walt Disney World agenda as well.



While I was a vegan, this worked great for me. I ordered "salad bar only" and had so much to choose from. It was one of th easiest places to eat at.

elaine


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 29, 2012)

The one in Aruba was their second one.  The local tourist newspaper usually has a 15% off coupon.  The kids (teens) are always asking when we can go as they just opened a new one across from the Galleria in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 29, 2012)

Cannot wait to try it.  Making reservations later.  Thanks for the info.


----------

